# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Можно ли преданным практиковать сахаджа йогу?

## Арсений Глазков

:help:  :help:  :help: Харибол :vanca calpa:  Скажите пожалуйста можно ли преданным практиковать сахаджа йогу? :help:  :help:  :help:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Учение и практика сахаджа-йоги по ряду аспектов противоречит сознанию Кришны. Кроме того, между данными организациями никогда не возникало тех или иных форм сотрудничества. Известно, например, достаточно негативное отношение, выражавшееся в соответствующих высказываниях основательницы сахаджа-йоги к ачарье-основателю ИСККОН Шриле Прабхупаде. Впрочем ИСККОН также не рассматривает практику сахаджа-йоги как авторитетную с точки зрения возможности обретения посредством её духовного самоосознания и любви к Богу.

----------

